# Windows error code 80070003 - Can't play audio and video On Lumia phone



## windchimes (Jan 17, 2014)

Have this annoying problem ( and so with many as a google search shows) where I can't play a video and audio file on my Lumia 720 as Windows 8 notifies " error code 80070003" . Sometimes the file plays after the alert display. Any way to resolve this issue?
The files are residing in a card...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

restarting the phone will  possibly fix that issue.


----------



## windchimes (Jan 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> restarting the phone will  possibly fix that issue.



Nope..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

is the content stored on your memory card? if yes, you better format your memory card and copy the contents again. what is the extension of the video file ? is it anything other than avi/mp4?


----------

